

Usability and the Penny Gap (App Store) - astrec
http://blog.andrewparker.net/2008/07/15/app-store-is-a-solution-to-the-penny-gap/

======
gasull
When the article says that $0.99 is the most popular price, it means popular
in number of apps, not in number of downloads:
[http://www.pinchmedia.com/percentage-of-free-applications-
de...](http://www.pinchmedia.com/percentage-of-free-applications-
decreasing/#comment-286)

